# My Wife had sex with her baby father



## ManOfGod (Apr 27, 2013)

Well here it goes, I marry with my wife for three years now, I knew my wife since I was 14. I moved to Florida with my parent at that time of course and we lost contact after seravel months. We found each thru Facebook after 7 long years have past, we started talking and catching up on some good times. She did admit that she has two beautiful kids but with two different baby's father. first born was about five years old boy, second a three years girl great children by the way.so when we first got together and got marry was in South Carolina where I moved in with her now where we lived. we got married in December 3, 2010 at a church small wedding. The first child the boy 5 the Father no where in his life he still lived in New York our hometown. Now the second child girl three yr old father lived in S.C. but at that time together he was also ghost could be found after they broke up. Three year later he shows up, my wife is the type of women you know that's wants her children to know how there father is, I understand that cause I was adopt and so was she. so I meet him decent guy I suppose, not that he wanted to not be in her life but my wife and this guy had problems so they split also they were never married. what I know is that she cheated on him with her baby father from New York out, and of hurt he cheated on her and got the women pregnant 2 kids by the way. My wife is always honest if she did something wrong to you she tell you just like she told him what happen when she came back. Anyways a few time she had special job she do for a client which is for her business she started a few months now. she had to drive an hour and a half to get there due to the economy and gas she thought it would be a great idea to stay at his sister house where he live as well and at the same time bring his daughter and her son to play with his other kids and niece. Which make it easier to get to work for a short period to help her client just for those four days. I didn't like the idea but it was convenient and had no money for hotel stay. So she stayed the children had fun with there bothers and sister. few days she tell me that he try to pass on her she brush it off, I was soooo piss claiming for months after knowing him telling her that he wouldn't come between our marriage. she brush off, she told me and I clam down, but I told her to come home and that I told her from the beginning that it was a bad idea. I was having those feeling I had for my ex when something was going to happen going by experience I told her come home now not like this crap. she hear but feel that he not going to do it again it been days since the first incident, so I was like ok last day anyways. On the last day I felt that feeling ever so strong so I texted her I had no car to get there we only had one vehicle, so I couldn't be there I been to his sister home before, by the way what really upset me is she sleeping in the same bed as him her excused was the living room had roaches which it LOTS and I know her she got big fear of bugs so that was also an issue for those days she stayed. Why couldn't he sleep in the sofa don't know as im writing I just thoughts of that wow. Anyways I call her texted her she reply, she was doing ok. hours later forget to text her and call but I felt that last strong feeling and I knew it was too late. I facetime her to see her face since my father was ex F.B.I. I learned to read faces really well, what I saw was disappointment in her look like something happen. but I was sure if they did anything. When she got home he took her a few days to tell me what happen even tho I expected what happen I don't accuse cause it could of been something small but it was after she had the courage to tell me that she had sex with him. That she was caught at her most vulnerable she was asleep and he seduce her. I was soooo freaking mad I was shaking I couldn't react like scream, yell, or knock something over I was freaking hurt and freaking see it coming after I warned her on top of that been obess with some detail I ask her if he worn a condom guess what nope!!. she tells me that they started off with it!. My heart just broke I was hurt so bad. she apologize for what have been done, she told me the truth but still WTF it hurt she like my girlfriend she my wife you know. How could you still lets this happen? Why couldn't you fight off the temptation why did you listen when I told you what's going to happen did you want to listen to me or believe me? after all that tonight 4/26/2012 she told me that it wasn't first time that he made a pass on her, she didn't want to tell me cause I would have try to kill me or something really, really me knowing that you had sex with him would be different. I guess she wouldn't had thought that she would get caught up on that last day. I love my wife I still want to make it work, but I still have to see him when he need to pick up his daughter that he decide to be part of her life now or come to her events like her t-ball, ballet, birthday party, school plays. I told her and him the only time you talk if is about Mary there daughter also I consider Mary to be my daughter too both kids in fact im so hurt I don't know if I could trust her, considering separation maybe divorce. I feel humiliated, rage, jealousy, embarrassment... and just plain hurt. Haunted by images of my wife with that man, images that won't go away no matter how hard i try to not think about them.
I have problems going to sleep, and staying asleep at night, because the pictures of her doing things with him. Wishing i could magically go back to a time where my wife would have listen maybe it wouldn't had never happened. Worst part for me is he knew that i'm married we was cool and stuff had cookouts. My own heart was ripped out when i found out my wife was having sex with a man i had trusted! The ironic thing here is... remember when they had dated before we got married she cheated on him with her OTHER BABY FATHER which is hozae her son. I don't wish this pain, this hurt, this feeling on my worst enemy.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

If it were me, I would divorce her and move. She has no respect for you, your marriage or herself. Just mho.


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

Do you have any kids with her?

How many serious relationships has she been in?

How many times has she cheated during those serious relationships?

How many times has she been married?


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Thound said:


> If it were me, I would divorce her and move. She has no respect for you, your marriage or herself. Just mho.


My opinion also; unless you want to continue in this lifestyle and will always wonder when, not if, its going to happen again. You may love her but she doesn't love you. Chicks that love their husbands don't do other guys.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

This guy has been hitting on her in the past and she says nothing to you about it? I don't buy her story at all. My guess is that she knew she was going to have sex with him. Her story is so full of holes. I think she really thinks you are an idiot to believe her story. Didn't even use a condom which means she is probably preparing you if she gets pregnant.

If he had sex with her against her will it is rape. Since this is not the case then she deliberately had sex with him and betrayed and humiliated you and your marriage. I would strongly suggest that you contact an attorney to understand your options. If the roles were reversed would she have believed such a story and be so accepting as you have been? She has no respect for you. If you do not respect yourself then who will?


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

I was going to try and diagnose this situation for you ManofGod.

But have you ever walked into a room with all the intention and motivation in the world to clean it up, but then after picking up 2 or 3 things, you realize there's just WAY TOO MUCH CRAP and the only way to clean it would be with a shovel and dumpster.

Yeah...that's this situation.

Dude, I know this hurts and really SUCKS, but divorce her, move one.

You're 24 with no kids of your own. Go find a woman who values you and your relationship. But first....Find your own value so you won't tolerate this from ANYONE ever again. You're worth more.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll be quite frank here.

You knew she was a cheater before you married her, right?

Now you know she is a liar and a cheater. Her traits are not going to change anytime soon.

So, dont be disheartened. Unless this is the life you want in your future, let her go and divorce her.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I honest think the only option is to divorce her.

The reason is she knew she would have sex with him staying in the same bed with him and she chose to be there and do it.

Think about it, he ad made many many passes at her, yet she kept going back and being with him, staying there knowing that he wanted to have sex with her. She knew that and she chose to be there. She knew she was going to have sex when she got into his bed.

Her statement that she was seduced and couldn't stop is insulting to you. She chose to have sex the minute she agreed to be in his bed. She couldn't be seduced by him if she didn't choose to be.

I think you'll find if you dug deeper that they've actually been at this for a long while and she's just admitted to what you caught her at. But there has been more.

Look at her history. Two kids by if I different guys. Cheating on or with the other. This is how she lives her life. Her morals include her having a free pass to sleep with these guys without guilt or worry. It's just how she lives.

Sorry, but you are married to a serial cheater who has very much fit before what she is doing to you now.

It's time to divorce her fast.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

And if I were you I'd be wearing and condom from now on. Given her history and lack of condom use with her ex, she's very likely to soon get knocked up with kid #3. 

You do not want it to be your kid.

You seem like a white knight who is trying to rescue your wife from her own nasty choices in life. The thing is these are still the things she chooses. She chooses to meet up with her Exs and to have sex with them.

You can't turn around someone who wants to live that way because she will simply find new lies to hide behind to have sex with others.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> And if I were you I'd be wearing and condom from now on. Given her history and lack of condom use with her ex, she's very likely to soon get knocked up with kid #3.
> 
> You do not want it to be your kid.
> 
> ...


Operation Save-a-damsel rarely works.

Being the Captain of that ship is like being given the wheel of the Titanic on April 14, 1912


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

ManOfGod said:


> Well here it goes, I marry with my wife for three years now, I knew my wife since I was 14. I moved to Florida with my parent at that time of course and we lost contact after seravel months. We found each thru Facebook after 7 long years have past, we started talking and catching up on some good times. She did admit that she has *two beautiful kids but with two different baby's father.*


So...at this point you're supposed to get the picture that she is fit only to be one of the concubines in your harem and nothing more.



ManOfGod said:


> first born was about five years old boy, second a three years girl great children by the way.


That's nice. Hopefully, the sperm donors are paying CS.




ManOfGod said:


> so when we first got together and got marry was in South Carolina where I moved in with her now where we lived. we got married in December 3, 2010 at a church small wedding.


You don't give any ages, but you must be much, much older than her since you actually decided to marry a girl with so much baggage and obviously limited impulse control. 



ManOfGod said:


> The first child the boy 5 the *Father no where in his life* he still lived in New York our hometown. Now the second child girl three yr old father lived in S.C. but at that time together *he was also ghost* could be found after they broke up.


Okay, I get it now. Your wife married you to serve as a Beta-Provider. Women want to reproduce with so-called "alpha males" but those guys don't stick around to raise the kids, so they need to rope in a beta/delta/gamma male to be daddy and pay the bills. That's your job. She isn't really sexually attracted to you other than to whatever extent is necessary for you to keep shelling out your hard-earned cash to support her and her bastard, even if beautiful, kids. To her, you're nothing but a paycheck and a surrogate father for her spawn.



ManOfGod said:


> Three year later he shows up, my wife is the type of women you know that's wants her children to know how there father is, I understand that cause I was adopt and so was she. so I meet him decent guy I suppose, not that he wanted to not be in her life but my wife and this guy had problems so they split also they were never married. what I know is that she cheated on him with her baby father from New York out,


Okay, so she's an experienced "cheater" as well as being short in the IQ department and having low impulse control. You must really be a lot older than she is.



ManOfGod said:


> and of hurt he cheated on her and got the women pregnant 2 kids by the way. My wife is always honest if she did something wrong to you she tell you just like she told him what happen when she came back. Anyways a few time she had special job she do for a client which is for her business she started a few months now. she had to drive an hour and a half to get there due to the economy and gas she thought it would be a great idea to stay at his sister house where he live as well and at the same time bring his daughter and her son to play with his other kids and niece. Which make it easier to get to work for a short period to help her client just for those four days. I didn't like the idea but it was convenient and had no money for hotel stay. So she stayed the children had fun with there bothers and sister. few days she tell me that he try to pass on her she brush it off, I was soooo piss claiming for months after knowing him telling her that he wouldn't come between our marriage. she brush off, she told me and I clam down, but I told her to come home and that I told her from the beginning that it was a bad idea. I was having those feeling I had for my ex when something was going to happen going by experience I told her come home now not like this crap. she hear but feel that he not going to do it again it been days since the first incident, so I was like ok last day anyways. On the last day I felt that feeling ever so strong so I texted her I had no car to get there we only had one vehicle, so I couldn't be there I been to his sister home before, by the way what really upset me is she sleeping in the same bed as him her excused was the living room had roaches which it LOTS and I know her she got big fear of bugs so that was also an issue for those days she stayed. Why couldn't he sleep in the sofa don't know as im writing I just thoughts of that wow. Anyways I call her texted her she reply, she was doing ok. hours later forget to text her and call but I felt that last strong feeling and I knew it was too late. I facetime her to see her face since my father was ex F.B.I. I learned to read faces really well, what I saw was disappointment in her look like something happen. but I was sure if they did anything. When she got home he took her a few days to tell me what happen even tho I expected what happen I don't accuse cause it could of been something small but it was after she had the courage to tell me that she had sex with him.


Many times, no doubt. See, five minutes of Alpha male trumps 15 years of dutiful Delta male for this type of woman. That's why they'll risk everything for a few climaxes. This can happen with even decent women and it's like a crack addiction. Your WW was already a confessed addict when you got with her. Use your head, man.



ManOfGod said:


> That she was caught at her most vulnerable she was asleep and he seduce her.


Most likely the other way around. She went up there to get laid from the git-go. Your wife was the instigator.



ManOfGod said:


> I was soooo freaking mad I was shaking I couldn't react like scream, yell, or knock something over I was freaking hurt and freaking see it coming after I warned her on top of that been obess with some detail I ask her if he worn a condom guess what nope!!


Women don't want the guy using rubbers during affair sex and especially so when she's trying to get pregnant. Semen contains mood elevating chemicals which are absorbed into the bloodstream from the vagina and under the tongue. This is why rubbers never get used in affair sex, which is always hotter than married sex. It was probably your wife's idea not to use rubbers. She probably wants another kid from Alpha Daddy and was going to pass it off as your kid. That's the way it's been played for 100,000 years.




ManOfGod said:


> Ishe tells me that they started off with it!. My heart just broke I was hurt so bad. she apologize for what have been done, she told me the truth but still WTF it hurt she like my girlfriend she my wife you know. How could you still lets this happen? Why couldn't you fight off the temptation why did you listen when I told you what's going to happen did you want to listen to me or believe me? after all that tonight 4/26/2012 she told me that it wasn't first time that he made a pass on her, she didn't want to tell me cause I would have try to kill me or something really, really me knowing that you had sex with him would be different. I guess she wouldn't had thought that she would get caught up on that last day. I love my wife I still want to make it work, but I still have to see him when he need to pick up his daughter that he decide to be part of her life now or come to her events like her t-ball, ballet, birthday party, school plays. I told her and him the only time you talk if is about Mary there daughter also I consider Mary to be my daughter too both kids in fact im so hurt I don't know if I could trust her, considering separation maybe divorce. I feel humiliated, rage, jealousy, embarrassment... and just plain hurt. Haunted by images of my wife with that man, images that won't go away no matter how hard i try to not think about them.
> I have problems going to sleep, and staying asleep at night, because the pictures of her doing things with him. Wishing i could magically go back to a time where my wife would have listen maybe it wouldn't had never happened. Worst part for me is he knew that i'm married we was cool and stuff had cookouts. My own heart was ripped out when i found out my wife was having sex with a man i had trusted! The ironic thing here is... remember when they had dated before we got married she cheated on him with her OTHER BABY FATHER which is hozae her son.* I don't wish this pain, this hurt, this feeling on my worst enemy.*


I've got a theory on who your worst enemy is, and it ain't this baby daddy. 

Save yourself. Get out now.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

You have a wife who has betrayed others before and as her life states, she enjoys casual sex. 

And she always will- at your expense.

So I only have two thoughts:

1) Just get used to the fact she will continue to have casual sex with men and live with it.

2) Divorce her and find someone who has real respect and love for you and the marriage.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

ManOfGod said:


> what really upset me is she sleeping in the same bed as him her excused was the living room had roaches which it LOTS and I know her she got big fear of bugs so that was also an issue for those days she stayed. Why couldn't he sleep in the sofa don't know as im writing I just thoughts of that wow.


 If there were roaches in the living room then there were roaches in his room. Roaches never stay in just one room. It is obvious that the whole purpose of the trip was for her to be able to sleep with him. He must have been laughing his head off that you actually bought this whole line of bull and sat back and did nothing as she said good night to you with you knowing that she was heading into bed with him. Actually I bet that they both had a good laugh over that every night.



ManOfGod said:


> I ask her if he worn a condom guess what nope!!. she tells me that they started off with it!.


 If she made him put a condom on at first then she was not asleep being seduced. The fact that she then continued after he took it off speaks volumes about her doing this for pleasure.

Warning: if you are married to her when the child is born, you will legally be assumed to be the father when it comes to child support, even if DNA proves otherwise. After she leaves you to move back in with him, you will have to continue to pay for this child for 18 years even though the child is not yours and she and the child are living with the child's real father. Do not be a fool. Divorce her right now. If not for your sake, then so that you will have enough money to properly take care of your own child when you eventually have one; imagine how it would feel to have to tell your own child that you cannot buy them something that they need because you had to mail that money off to take care of the other man's child.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

TRy said:


> If there were roaches in the living room then there were roaches in his room. Roaches never stay in just one room. It is obvious that the whole purpose of the trip was for her to be able to sleep with him. He must have been laughing his head off that you actually bought this whole line of bull and sat back and did nothing as she said good night to you with you knowing that she was heading into bed with him. Actually I bet that they both had a good laugh over that every night.
> 
> If she made him put a condom on at first then she was not asleep being seduced. The fact that she then continued after he took it off speaks volumes about her doing this for pleasure.
> 
> Warning: if you are married to her when the child is born, you will legally be assumed to be the father when it comes to child support, even if DNA proves otherwise. After she leaves you to move back in with him, you will have to continue to pay for this child for 18 years even though the child is not yours and she and the child are living with the child's real father. Do not be a fool. Divorce her right now. If not for your sake, then so that you will have enough money to properly take care of your own child when you eventually have one; imagine how it would feel to have to tell your own child that you cannot buy them something that they need because you had to mail that money off to take care of the other man's child.


GREAT post and very true thoughts.


----------



## Aunt Ava (Jan 24, 2013)

ManOfGod said:


> . ...she has two beautiful kids but with two different baby's father. five years old boy, three years girl. (She was not married, had two kids, two years apart by two different men. And you thought she was good marriage material?
> we got married in December 3, 2010.
> 
> my wife is the type of women you know that's wants her children to know how there father is. That's good, but it just means she has to co-parent.
> ...


 When someone shows you who they are, believe them. You knew she had cheated in a previous relationship. You knew she had questionable morals. The only question now is can you live with that? 
Your wife isn't who you thought she was, and you ignored the warning signs. Is she remorseful? Has she begged for your forgiveness? Has she offered transparency? To let you monitor her? To know where she is at all times? To see her texts? What is she willing to do to fix this? If she isn't truly remorseful, then there can't be a true reconciliation. Honestly, you don't have a child with her - walk away before you do. She has shown you who she is, and you are her Plan B. Don't make her your priority when you are just an option for her.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> *Okay, I get it now. Your wife married you to serve as a Beta-Provider. Women want to reproduce with so-called "alpha males" but those guys don't stick around to raise the kids, so they need to rope in a beta/delta/gamma male to be daddy and pay the bills.* That's your job. She isn't really sexually attracted to you other than to whatever extent is necessary for you to keep shelling out your hard-earned cash to support her and her bastard, even if beautiful, kids. T*o her, you're nothing but a paycheck and a surrogate father for her spawn.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

You need to get out before she's pregnant again.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

So she has history of cheating and of flexible boundaries? This is not good.

You need counselling to help you deal with this horrific situation.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

He had made romantic passes at her before and she hid it from you. She still decided to spend the night in the house he lives in. It does not take a genius to predict what was going to happen.

Man makes a pass at a woman an gets shut down gently. Then she comes back to spend the night. In his mind she was inviting him to try again. And it sounds like she was.

I am sorry but with her history of cheating on guys, it will happen again. Save yourself future heartache - get out while you can still walk away relatively unscathed. 

Those who will not learn from the past are doomed to repeat it.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

When a wife sleeps in the same house a her ex, no good will ever come of it, the fact that she did this repeatedly just made thus inevitable,

Are you sure there really was a "client" she had up there or was that just a lie to justify her being with him?


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

She had to sleep in the same bed as him............. COME ON. How long were they together alone in the same bed. She didn't have sex with him. She and him were going at it the entire time. I am willing to bet if you do some digging you won't find a special job for her in that area. HE SEDUCED HER in her most VULNERable moment. jeez so when she is sleepy she's easy? This woman is a serial cheater, and has no respect for marriage. She feels bad only to as to keep you around to pay her bills. If you have kids get a D and fight for custody. If you don't have kids then get in your car. Clean out your money from any account she has access to and head to the furthest point away from this toxic woman.


----------

